# Cruise control loses set point 89 gxe



## brynm (Aug 17, 2006)

anyone else have this problem? It will hold speed anywhere from 2 seconds to maybe a minute then cuts out, power stays on but will not resume. If I hit set again it will do the same thing again. what's going on?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Check your vacuum hoses. The system is vacuum operated. If the system does not have good vacuum, it will not work.


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

try checking the switch under the brake pedal, and if that's loose try to adjust it. sometimes when that switch becomes loose, it comes in contact with the brake pedal, thus turning the cruise off.


----------

